# Deer Gun Week in Athens



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Monday brought a lot of deer movement and very little hunting pressure on the surrounding properties. Very few shots heard all day and none close. The deer were just going about their normal routine. I saw 14-18 does and 3 bucks, 2 spikes and a 8 point that I let walk. I call one of the bucks devil deer due to his long spikes

Tuesday was way too nice of weather. Deer activity was very slow, 7-8 does, no bucks

Wednesday morning raining hard, waiting until noon and going in for an afternoon hunt.

A few pictures from Monday.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

neat !


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Lundy are you hunt a new area?


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Awesome! I can't say that I've ever seen that many deer in one sitting. I always enjoy your posts during deer season. Keep them coming.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

its always nice when you see deer while hunting. good luck.
sherman


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Wednesday morning brought heavy rain. I stayed in the hotel until around 9 before going in. I took my hunting buddy to his stand at daylight that is close. He killed a 130 ish 8 point Wednesday morning. After taking care of his deer I hunted from noon till dark in a new location on the farm and saw 2 does and one little 3 point that had a serious problem. He has a big sack of liquid on his right shoulder and leg. I'm guessing it some kind of infection. He was only limping slightly and was eating. I feel sorry for him.

Thursday I hunting daylight to dark and saw 10-12 does, some more than once, no bucks.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Went in before daylight again and got in one of my boxes way on the back of the property. I had 8 does, in a couple of locations this morning hanging around until around 8:30

This buck cam out of some real think stuff at 9:00. I didn't have long to decide so I put him down at 140 yds with the .444 Marlin. He never took a step. As many of you know I have lost this farm to hunt after 28+ years and it was really bittersweet to kill my last deer here, maybe my last deer anywhere, we'll see. he is not a monster but is mature and will provide us with some much appreciated deer meat. Had I not been losing this farm he may have gotten a pass but I am very happy with him. I am spending the next two days just getting all of my property off of the farm and will done for the year. It is really hard to describe the feeling of realizing that it is over. There are so many memories here for me.

You know I always take some bird pictures while I hunt. Who else do you know that hangs a bird feeder by their stand?  Also after two blurry nightime pics of a bobcat for the first time ever I got a daytime picture this year. I would have loved to have been able to see the puddy tat.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That's a fine buck Lundy! I didn't realize you were losing your lease. That's a little disheartening. I can see that the hunt would be bittersweet. 

You looking to get a new one or in wait and see mode?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't know what I am going to do for sure. 

New owner purchased all of the farms surrounding also. They did me a favor letting me hunt this one last year since it was so late in the year when the purchase closed. New owner is a professional baseball player on a major league team


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm would be devastated. I've hunted the same 2 farms for 40 years and if I were to loose them I think I would probably just hang it up. Luckily for us the land has been in one of the family's since the Revolution War, it was deeded over for "services rendered". I'm sure it will never sell at least in my lifetime. Farm #2 is pretty solid also. We did loose a 3rd farm about 15 years ago that was like taking a slice out of a pie. The surrounding remaining land is plenty for us.

I always look forward to the posts and pics about your adventures each hunting season. I hope you find a new place to hunt if that's the direction you decide to go.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

My dad,my brother and myself hunted a farm for over 20 yrs. Never disturbed the property,never littered,etc. Then the lady's daughter got a boyfriend whose family hunted and poof,it was gone.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Chipper Jones?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Jon Niese?

Nice looking deer you killed!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Sorry to hear of you losing that farm.
I know the feeling. Many years ago I had exclusive rights to a Judges 80 acre property that provided many years of wonderful memories for me as well. Not only the fabulous hunting and scenery but it was the last place I hunted with a lifelong friend that was as close to me as my own brothers. He made the trip here from Fla. to hunt with me for black powder season just as he had for the previous 6 yrs. We both scored nice bucks that year hunting in a snow/ice storm with 30+mph winds and temps right at 0.
He left and two weeks later his wife called reporting he had had a massive heart attack and died. Was so devastating for me I couldn't go back there the next yr. and hunt. At 58 yrs. old with no prior issues, just couldn't believe it. Property was sold the year after.
But I sit often when out on the stand thinking of those fond memories of the years hunting that property and picturing the smile on ' big Mikes' face as he looked at his final big buck.

Find yourself another property Lundy. Make those memories as long as you can.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

My nephew living north of Cincinnati lost the lease they had from a older farmer, this was his last season and he did get a nice 14 pointer during archery a housing cluster is going in.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I had a a couple of close encounters this week


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

I had permission to hunt 2 farms,, since 1990 ,, and harvested some dandy bucks , 5 years ago I lost one of them to a lease ,, and thought I would never lose the other ,,until the landowner signed the farm to her son ,,, then the permission was lost .... this is my first year without it , I hunted some public land this fall and now I'm not motivated to hunt to much anymore ,,or start knocking on doors,, its hard . I took care of that property like it was my own ,,,probably start looking for permission this winter after the season...p.s that's a nice deer you harvested ..LUNDY


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Nice deer. He will be pulling his hair out trying to keep the locals out of there. They don't like to be squeezed out around here. At least he was kind enough to let you hunt it this season. I know the feeling of losing a good place to hunt.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congrats on the nice buck. I'm sure you had some time to reflect back on the many hunts you've enjoyed over the years there. 
It's been enjoyable over the many years to read your posts each season.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

so thats how its done..


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Same here Lundy. Lost a farm we hunted for over 30yrs. It's not the deer... it's the memories and times spent with friends/family. It's a shame what hunting is becoming in Ohio. All the publicity of trophy deer on TV is bringing outfitters and big money buyers to the state. Use to hunt over 3000+ acres in Coshocton Co. Now we hunt none!!! NASCAR has sucked up the ground in the area we once hunted.


----------

